# How not to fail a lyft mentor ride?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

May be it's time to add lyft to my uber.

are there any mentors out there?

what do you want from an apprentice, so to say...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is a post from last month I made. Hope it is helpful.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-mentor-session-tips.1267/


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

lyft mentors are just regular drivers
u should just relax
have everything ready
be friendly to the mentor
greet him with a fist bump lol
im sure the guy just want his $35 and go home


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Here is a post from last month I made. Hope it is helpful.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-mentor-session-tips.1267/


Well I heard that some mentors are jackoffs and fail drivers for not being funny or something like that


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hey my advice is someone might be a member here thats a mentor and he happens to be in your area
you can hit him up
and he will get the $35 easy
so good for you and good for him


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a Lyft mentor and the biggest thing I fail people for is navigation and shitty cars. Make sure your car is in the best shape possible and you know how to use whatever nav your using. serious minus points are blaring turn by turn Nav so I can't talk to you during the ride. Also, when you request, be ready to go. I failed people for thinking I came to them, which to me is completely nonsensical. Be mellow and friendly, some of these people act like its my privilege to help them make money.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with what the other Lyft Mentors suggested here. The only other advice I would give you is to re-watch the Lyft "Meet your Mentor" video:
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1227540

Here's what the Mentor should be doing during your session:
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1422625

Like KrisThuy said, we are just regular drivers. While some of the session involves checking out your car and doing the test drive, the rest of the session is for you to get your questions answered. Take advantage of the opportunity to "pick their brain". 'Stach or no 'Stach? Best areas to find Lyft riders in your city? What are the Lyft meet ups like? Community events planned? You'll get a lot of good information specific to your area


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I went to the local Lyft office in downtown Orlando, they looked at my car, license, insurance. Took my picture and I was approved...


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I went to the local Lyft office in downtown Orlando, they looked at my car, license, insurance. Took my picture and I was approved...


How long ago was that ? Orlando may still have a Lyft office, but I understand in most cities where Lyft had an office they have closed them and now do the inspection of the car, photographing of driver and documentation, etc. via mentors


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I went to the local Lyft office in downtown Orlando, they looked at my car, license, insurance. Took my picture and I was approved...


Uber never looked at my car, handed me the iPhone...NEXT !!!


----------



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

zakk the bear said:


> I'm a Lyft mentor and the biggest thing I fail people for is navigation and shitty cars. Make sure your car is in the best shape possible and you know how to use whatever nav your using. serious minus points are blaring turn by turn Nav so I can't talk to you during the ride. Also, when you request, be ready to go. I failed people for thinking I came to them, which to me is completely nonsensical. Be mellow and friendly, some of these people act like its my privilege to help them make money.


I will say- the texts you get leading up to the mentor appt are really misleading. They all suggest you'll be meeting at your location. Mine texted me an hour before with an address almost 40min away. Then I was really confused - lol. They just say 'your meetup at (your address) the days before. Then all of a sudden they say 'oh, don't forget about your meetup downtown!!' Huh?!?! Lol


----------

